# The Temperance Hotel - Shropshire - October 2012



## mrtoby (Oct 8, 2012)

I popped in here today while passing through. All thanks to [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/member.php?u=23115[/ame]-cheers mate.
[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24005"]Here is his report on the place with history.[/ame]

Very dark in some rooms and a bit sketchy on the floors but worth a mooch. I was in and out in 20 mins, my pictures reflect that...





the chaos...
















upstairs had some really nice rooms with views...









Thanks for looking


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 10, 2012)

The views from the upstairs rooms would be better if they were out the windows, instead of through the roof! This is the second set of photos I've seen on this site, and yours show far more structural damage. No one will be moving in here without a massive rehab!


----------

